# Dog Picture Challenge Thread



## JFLORES (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, not sure if this has been done on this forum before, but I think it would be fun. I got this game off of a car forum that I am part of. (zackdawley from VWVORTEX)

*How to play:*

I have posted a photo with a caption of what the photo has. The challenger will then take the same shot with his/her dog (in this case your dog leaning on a baby gate) and then take a photo of the new challenge with a caption of what the challenge is.
This way the poster has to be able to do it, and we don't won't have undo-able challenges.

*RULES - PLEASE READ*

1. No photochop or photoshop real photos only

2. Please only post pictures of YOUR DOG

3. All photos must be taken after the challenge is set.

4. If you are the poster who meets the picture challenge, please put your next request in a BOLD font so it's easy to find.

So I'll start it off with my example:










*Your dog leaning on a baby gate*

So whoever the next poster is will have to post a picture of their dog leaning on a baby gate to meet my challenge, then post a picture of their new challenge with their request in bold.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My dog's gate is significantly taller than he is, since it was the only one that would span the gap we needed to block (He stands 8" to shoulder and the gate is 31" high!). Will you accept my dog behind a baby gate?


----------



## JFLORES (Jan 27, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> My dog's gate is significantly taller than he is, since it was the only one that would span the gap we needed to block (He stands 8" to shoulder and the gate is 31" high!). Will you accept my dog behind a baby gate?


Yeah of course it'll work. This is just for fun nothing serious. So now you have to post a picture of the next challenge for others to do.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok then!










*Your dog and a ball*


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

GypsyCatch by grinningd0g, on Flickr

---------------


GypsyGrin2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

*
Your dog's tongue!*


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Nevermind someone posted before me will edit


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Your Dog's Best Derpy/Annoyed Face*


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Fun! I'll play..



















*Your dog on a walk.*


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Your dog yawning.*


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

*Ratting!!*


----------



## Ratness (Jan 5, 2013)

Pol'r modeled for this one  


















*Paws up!*

Edit: Oops.. I derped


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Your dog in a "I don't always _____, but when I do," pose.*


----------



## Henryr10 (Jun 10, 2012)

"I don't always _____, but when I do,"









Taking a Drink


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Taking a drink

















*Digging a hole*


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

*Upside down.*


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

give me a min on a new photo


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Catching Some ZZZZs*


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

No pictures..broken camera, but i want to follow along because this is an awesome thread, hopefully I'll be able to join in before its over


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Catching some ZZZZs











*Playing Tug*


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

*Under a towel or blanket*


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yay I can play!!










Dog under a blanket










Dog mid-leap


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Dog mid-leap










__________________________________________________________________________

Crated with another dog


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

How about with a cat?









Ok, with another dog!


















*In the car*


----------



## JFLORES (Jan 27, 2013)

*Missing teeth.*


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

*With littermates*


----------



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

Bear with litter mates 









On the top of a mountain!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Top of Cowles Mountain in San Diego



















*Looking in mirror*


----------

